# Speicherplatz für Animierte Gifs mit Image Ready reduzieren!



## restfulsilence (17. August 2002)

Hi!

Also ich hab schon etwas in der Hilfe geforscht, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden. Also wie ich ein Animiertes Gif erstelle weiss ich und hab ich auch schon fertig. Es ist 100x133 groß, hat aber leider einen Speicherplatz verbrauch von ca. 400 KB. Doch ich würde gerne davon einige mehr ins Netz stellen nur ist mir dafür der Speicherplatz zu schade. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob irgendjemand weiss wie ich mit *Image Ready*, den Speicherverbrauch von einem Animierten Gif reduziere, sodass es nur ein paar KB groß ist und nicht weiter stört, wenns geht auch ohne großeren Qualitäts verlust. Die größe des Bildes wie oben genannt, sollte schon beibehalten werden!?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Christoph (17. August 2002)

100x133?? pixel???
und die 400KB.

entweder das ding läuft verdammt lang oder irgendwas läuft da schief!

Versuch´s mal in Flash (und vielleicht als GIF speichern)


----------



## restfulsilence (17. August 2002)

wie meintst du das? Dürfte das nicht sein?

Also inzwischen hab ich noch ein Programm hinzugezogen und es auf etwas mehr als 200 KB runterbekommen, aber dafür leidet die Bildqualität extrem, man kann fast nichts mehr erkennen und das ist auch nicht so ganz das was ich wollte. Hat sonst noch jemand vielleicht nen Tip?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## CvH (17. August 2002)

hmm lass mal das bild sehen vieleicht finden wir dann was 

ps guck mal ob das bild 255 Farben hat wenn ja dann versuchs mal runterzuschrauben bei den meisten bildern reichen auch weit weniger -> sehr viel kleiner !!


----------



## Mythos007 (18. August 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz CvH,

Stell uns mal bitte die .psd Datei zur Verfügung

Desweiteren würde ich die Einstellungen für die
gif Kompremierung überprüfen. Dies erledigst Du
direkt in Photoshop, da Image Ready die web-
optimierungsoptionen aus Photoshop übernimmt.
[Datei => Für Web speichern ...] 

Dort würde ich zuersteinmal ausprobieren, ob
"Gif 64 Dithering" noch gut aussieht wenn nicht,
müsstest Du die Einstellungen in dem vorschau
Fenster überprüfen und abändern, solange bis
die Qualität für Deine Bedürfnisse ausreicht.

Im allgemeinen solltest Du jedoch beachten, dass
Animationen generell sehr viel Speicherplatz 
kosten und ich Dir für ausgefallenere Effekte
und Spielereien sowiso Flash empfehlen würde.
Da dies ein Vektor basierendes Programm ist.

Die Gifkompremierung lässt sich zudem auch nur
bis zu einem bestimmten Grad ausreizen, da der
Gif 98a Algorythmus zwar recht gut funktioniert
jedoch auch keine Wunder vollbringen kann 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## restfulsilence (18. August 2002)

Also ich hab das ganze jetzt mal auf 205 KB runtergeschraubt bekommen. Meint ihr da geht noch mehr, oder wäre dieses Gif schon am Ende? Ich hab ja keine großen Effekte wie ihr seht, einfach aus einer Simpsons Folge ein Stück rausgeschnitten!







cu


----------



## Mythos007 (18. August 2002)

hmm - schwer zu sagen, da ist wohl ausprobieren
angesagt ... welche Einstellungen hast Du denn
für diese Variante gewählt ?


----------



## CvH (18. August 2002)

kannst du bitte mal das unkompremierte Orginal Posten ?!

oder die psd datei ist mir egal =)

mit der extrem unterkompremierten version ist nicht viel anzugfangen ! =(


----------



## restfulsilence (19. August 2002)

Hi!

Also das hier müsste das original sein. Hoffe damit kannst du was anfangen:






cu


----------



## CvH (19. August 2002)

Also 
1. Du hast 72 Frames bei dem Gif das ist viel zu viel ! Das kannst du machen wenn du das als DIvX oda so speicherst aber nicht als Gif !
--> Schraub die Frames so auf die Hälfte ! oder so auf 1/3 Das Gif läuft dann zwar schneller aber ist ja wurscht !

2. Reduziere die Farbtiefe auf ca 35 (drunter kommt das Gelb mehr so als Grau -> sieht dumm aus)

3. Bei Image Ready hast du ne Funktion namens *Lossy* (Fenster ->  Optimieren) da stellste so ca 40-50 ein (könnte man als Komprmierung bezeichnne wie in Jpg)

Ich habs mal so gemacht wie ichs beschrieben hab !
Das geht noch kleiner zu machen vieleicht kann man mit anderen Progs die größe noch mehr reduzieren !

Bild ist jetzt bei 164kb !






PS: ist das nur bei mir oder Ruckelt die seite lagsam arg ?! Die gifs scheinene den IE sehr zu belasten (lol bei Opera ruckelt rein nichts  )


----------

